# Installer OS X sur un G4



## Zemou (23 Janvier 2009)

Bonjour,
J'ai récupéré un PPC G4 533 mhz, 640 mo de RAM et 40 go d'espace disque.
Il est actuellement équipé de MacOS 9 et je voudrais le mettre à jour en OS X Leopard afin de pouvoir m'en servir (au moins mettre Safari et Itunes pour l'ipod) mais pas dans une utilisation très poussée (dans le pire des cas un peu de photoshop ou illustrator sur des images de taille raisonnable).
Première question : Est ce que le Mac va tenir le choc ? Ou ça va tellement ramer que c'est pas la peine ?

Deuxième question : Le G4 n'est pas équipé d'un lecteur DVD. Comment puis-je installer Leopard dessus ? :rateau:

Merci !


----------



## pascalformac (23 Janvier 2009)

bonjour
 quel modele?
c'est pas à nous de chercher parmi les possibles

par ailleurs c'est déjà traité plein de fois 
lire les archives là dessus

en gros 
 booster la ram quelque soit l'OS, eviter leopard sous 867 mhz,  sauf avec la bidouillerie ( et encore)
priviligier les os anterieurs panther tiger


----------



## boninmi (23 Janvier 2009)

Zemou a dit:


> J'ai récupéré un PPC G4 533 mhz, 640 mo de RAM et 40 go d'espace disque.
> Il est actuellement équipé de MacOS 9 et je voudrais le mettre à jour en OS X Leopard afin de pouvoir m'en servir (au moins mettre Safari et Itunes pour l'ipod) mais pas dans une utilisation très poussée (dans le pire des cas un peu de photoshop ou illustrator sur des images de taille raisonnable).
> Première question : Est ce que le Mac va tenir le choc ? Ou ça va tellement ramer que c'est pas la peine ?


Tu n'en feras pas une Ferrari  . Mais si tu es patient et que tu ne cherches pas la performance, cette machine peut encore servir. A mon avis il faudrait néanmoins lui adjoindre un DD externe (Firewire, pour cloner le système et pouvoir booter dessus) et si possible un peu de mémoire. Tu ne mettra pas grand chose comme données sur les 40 Go, et un disque externe a l'avantage de pouvoir se réutiliser.


Zemou a dit:


> Deuxième question : Le G4 n'est pas équipé d'un lecteur DVD. Comment puis-je installer Leopard dessus ? :rateau:


Là aussi, je pencherais pour un lecteur/graveur DVD externe, réutilisable et sans problème d'installation. Si tu es bricoleur, tu peux préférer changer le lecteur interne. Si tu optes pour Tiger, à ma connaissance il n'est plus disponible sur l'AppleStore, mais des utilisateurs l'on obtenu par le SAV téléphonique. Sinon, d'occasion, mais attention à bien choisir la version toutes machines (noire). L'utilitaire LeopardAssist permet d'installer Leopard. En principe, Tiger est plus adapté, mais des utilisateurs se disent contents de Leopard sur G4. Comme dit pascalformac, fait une recherche, il y a plein d'avis sur ce sujet.


----------



## pascalformac (23 Janvier 2009)

il est  hors de question de mettre leopard sur cet ancetre
 leopard est officiellement avec 867 mhz minimum , et vaut mieux plus, 1Ghz +++ ,  etc
 les bidouilles qui font sauter cette limite c'est pour juste en dessous genre 800 -700, avec que du 533..., faut pas rêver

panther ou tiger
d'occaze , sur le web, version noires, pas grises


----------



## jp16 (23 Janvier 2009)

10,4,11 tourne dessus sans trop de problème si tu met au moins 1go de ram ....


----------



## -oldmac- (23 Janvier 2009)

+1 -> 10.4 Tiger sans soucis mais un peu juste pour Léo
Par contre n'espère pas lire du flash sans saccade (Youtube)


----------



## jefrey (23 Janvier 2009)

&#8230; Ne pas oublier d'installer le firmware qui va bien pour un OS X sur ce G4&#8230; Sinon ça marche pas&#8230;


----------



## 217ae1 (23 Janvier 2009)

jp16 a dit:


> 10,4,11 tourne dessus sans trop de problème si tu met au moins 1go de ram ....



sur mon imac G3, tiger tournait bien avec 256 MO de ram.


----------



## Zemou (24 Janvier 2009)

Merci pour vos réponses, j'vais tenter de trouver un tiger quelque part.


----------



## jp16 (25 Janvier 2009)

217ae1 a dit:


> sur mon imac G3, tiger tournait bien avec 256 MO de ram.




Oui bien sur ça dépend si tu trouves l roulette multicolore belle ou chiante :lol:


----------



## 217ae1 (25 Janvier 2009)

jp16 a dit:


> Oui bien sur ça dépend si tu trouves l roulette multicolore belle ou chiante :lol:



pour safari et itunes, je la voyais presque jemais.


----------



## -oldmac- (25 Janvier 2009)

+1 Tiger tourne très bien sur l'imac de ma signature 400 Mhz avec 256 mo de ram et j'ai jamais de roulette multicolore, même coverflow sous iTune 8 marche très bien. Le seul truck qui passe pas c'est youtube


----------



## jp16 (26 Janvier 2009)

et iphoto comment se comporte t il ? :lol: 

enfin dans ces cas la faut pas etre gourmand et ne pas se servir de plusieurs applis en mee temps :lol:


----------



## -oldmac- (26 Janvier 2009)

iPhoto 3 marche très bien sur mon iMac et démarre au quart de tour (enfin il met un peu de temps pour afficher les images )


----------



## boninmi (26 Janvier 2009)

-oldmac- a dit:


> iPhoto 3 marche très bien sur mon iMac et démarre au quart de tour (enfin il met un peu de temps pour afficher les images )


iPhoto 4 sur le mien (iMac G3 avec il est vrai 500 Mhz). Mais mon épouse, principale utilisatrice photo, commence à réclamer plus de rapidité


----------



## jp16 (27 Janvier 2009)

En voilas une qui n aime aps la roulette lol:


----------

